# Bảo vệ tóc toàn diện với top sản phẩm xịt chống nắng cho tóc



## thuypham (2/6/18)

Nếu bạn có kế hoạch đi du lịch hè ở nơi tràn đầy ánh nắng như bờ biển cát trắng, đảo nhiệt đới, cắm trại trên núi… thì việc dùng sản phẩm xịt chống nắng nên là ưu tiên hàng đầu, không chỉ cho làn da mà còn cho cả mái tóc nữa.

Nếu so sánh mái tóc của bạn với trái cây, thì chỉ khi nào ” lớp vỏ” của quả khoẻ mạnh, được bảo vệ tốt thì lớp nhân bên trong mới tươi ngon mọng nước được. Nếu bạn đem lớp vỏ mỏng manh ấy đi phơi nắng cho tia UV tấn công, chẳng mấy chốc sợi tóc sẽ yếu ớt, khô giòn, lão hoá và xác xơ. Dù cho bạn có dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi, chăm sóc cỡ nào nhưng nếu không xịt chống nắng cho tóc thì tóc vẫn hư tổn nặng khó lòng chắc khoẻ, suôn mượt. Chẳng những hư hại bên ngoài, độ ẩm và dưỡng chất bên trong lõi tóc cũng bốc hơi theo nhiệt độ và tia UV, từ đó mái tóc mất đi độ sáng bóng, mượt mà.

_

_
_Getty Images_​
Đặc biệt, đối với những cô gái sở hữu mái tóc nhuộm màu rực rỡ đúng mốt mùa hè, việc không chống nắng cho tóc làm màu tóc phai sắc, xỉn màu, cháy vàng cực nhanh. Còn mái tóc uốn hay duỗi sẽ càng khô xơ, gãy rụng, không giữ được sóng tóc đẹp như ban đầu nữa.

Bên cạnh việc xịt chống nắng cho da, đã đến lúc bạn hiểu ra tầm quan trọng của việc xịt chống nắng cho tóc khi đi du lịch. Cùng tham khảo những sản phẩm hữu ích sau đây nhé:

*XỊT CHỐNG NẮNG CHO TÓC WELLA PROFESSIONALS SUN PROTECTION SPRAY*

*

*​
Nếu bạn có một mái tóc dễ dàng bết dầu bởi những sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc quá đặc, hãy thử sản phẩm này. Đây là một sản phẩm chống nắng cho mái tóc có kết cấu cực kỳ lỏng nhẹ, đến nỗi gần như thấm hết vào tóc ngay khi xịt, không làm tóc nhờn dính. Công thức sản phẩm vừa bảo vệ tóc khỏi sự tấn tông của tia UV, vừa khoá ẩm và dưỡng ẩm cho tóc mềm mượt suốt thời gian phơi nắng. Thành phần sản phẩm chứ phức hợp vitamin cung cấp dưỡng chất cần thiết cho mái tóc chắc khoẻ và chống gãy rụng, chẻ ngọn. Bạn nên xịt trước khi mái tóc ra nắng 10-20 phút để sản phẩm đủ thời gian bao phủ hết mái tóc. Sau đó xịt lại lần nữa sau mỗi 2-3 tiếng.

*DẦU CHỐNG NẮNG DẠNG XỊT CLARINS SUNSCREEN CARE OIL SPRAY*

*

*​
Đây là một sản phẩm chống nắng cho cả tóc và toàn thân dạng dầu khô chống thấm nước, kết cấu lỏng nhẹ thẩm thấu ngay không nhờn dính. Khi xịt lên cơ thể và mái tóc, lớp dầu với chỉ số chống UVA và UVB 30 bao phủ tạo một lớp màng bảo vệ da và tóc không bị thất thoát độ ẩm trước tác động của ánh nắng, nước biển, nước hồ bơi. Vừa bảo vệ, dầu cũng đồng thời cung cấp dưỡng chất nuôi dưỡng da và tóc mềm mượt. Hơn thế nữa, lớp dầu còn tạo cho làn da và mái tóc độ bóng mượt bắt sáng óng ánh dưới ánh nắng rực rỡ. Với những ai thích nhuộm da nâu, dầu cũng hỗ trợ giúp kết quả thêm mịn màng sáng đẹp.

*DẦU BẢO VỆ TÓC BUMBLE AND BUMBLE HAIRDRESSER’S INVISIBLE OIL PRIMER*

*

*​
Sản phẩm bảo vệ và chăm sóc tóc theo cơ chế tương tự như dầu xả khô. Chỉ với một bước, dầu thực hiện đa chức nắng: dưỡng ẩm trước khi tạo kiểu, bảo vệ khỏi nhiệt độ trong khi tạo kiểu, dầu xả không cần xả lại với nước, dầu tạo kiểu giữ nếp, dầu bóng, dầu chống nắng cho tóc. Bạn có thể dùng dầu này trước khi bước vào salon làm tóc hay trước khi bước ra bãi biển tắm nắng, xịt lên tóc khô hay tóc đang ẩm đều được. Mái tóc được bảo vệ và chăm sóc mềm mượt như tơ và ngày càng chắc khoẻ.

*NƯỚC XỊT CHỐNG NẮNG BẢO VỆ MÀU TÓC NHUỘM PAUL MITCHELL COLOR CARE PROTECT LOCKING SPRAY*



​
Mùa hè năm nay, những cô nàng tóc nhuộm không thể bỏ qua sản phẩm này. Đây là nước xịt chống nắng được thiết kế đặc biệt tạo lớp màng bảo vệ chống tia UVA và UVB khoá lại màu tóc, tránh cho mái tóc nhuộm bị tác động bởi các yếu tố như: ánh nắng, nước biển, nước hồ bơi, nhiệt độ cao. Chiết xuất hoa hướng dương vừa bảo vệ màu tóc bền màu, sống động, vừa tăng thêm độ ẩm mượt và sáng bóng cho mái tóc. Mái tóc sau khi xịt sản phẩm này trở nên tươi tắn và bóng sáng như vừa được sấy gội tại salon.

*DAVINES SU HAIR MILK*



​
Sản phẩm bảo vệ, chống nắng và nuôi dưỡng tóc dạng xịt tạo thành tấm khiên chắn lại mọi tác động của tia UV lên mái tóc. Công thức dạng sữa lỏng nhẹ thấm nhanh nhưng vẫn giàu dưỡng chất có công hiệu như dầu xả khô, cho mái tóc suôn mềm và sáng bóng lên ngay tức thì. Thành phần thiên nhiên: chiết xuất trái cây giàu vitamin C chống oxy hoá và Provitamin B5 dưỡng ẩm sâu cho mái tóc. Sau khi xịt, mái tóc thơm hỗn hợp hương hoa trà, hoa mimosa, táo và gỗ tùng. Cách dùng: Xịt trước và trong khi ra nắng, trên tóc khô hay ẩm đều được. Sau khi gội đầu, xịt lên tóc để dưỡng ẩm và không cần xả lại với nước.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## nusy (2/6/18)




----------

